# New Crow call



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is my new crow call. Gonna call it "the Grinder" as it reminds me of a pepper mill grinder in shape. I use fiber inserts from Ethridge Plastics, after some sanding and refitting they work out great. Thanks to Darrell Gibson for his wonderful help during my crow call making journey. This walnut is 100 years old from an old barn in Tenn.


http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_7821_zpswvahsojh.jpg

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice call, Walnut always makes for a classy look .


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 18, 2015)

thanks for the comment, yep this walnut is really tight makes for a great sound and look, I like the classic shapes when it comes to call making.


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice looking call Pappy!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice one Jack...
I'm intrigued by your back drop...is that a desk or a display? Either one, it looks cool.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2015)

Walnut is such a beautiful wood, and to repurpose a chunk makes it all that much more special. Nice job! Chuck


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 18, 2015)

Never heard of that place before so I looked them up today, Couldn't find alot of info on their site so I gave them a call. The guy who answered was super nice and is emailing me a pricing list.

You use them often?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 18, 2015)

that is a pic of a carved red tail hawk, I am using it for detail on the one I am carving. doesn't it look real?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 18, 2015)

This was my first order with them, they are super nice, and very helpful their inserts are spot on what I needed and only took a tiny bit of sanding to get what I wanted in the sound.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

